# Real Life Super Heroes



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I've seen pudgy guys dressing up in spandex and wearing capes but these guys are pretty legit and badass.





































They're called New York Initiative.

What do you guys think of real life super heroes? have any favorites?


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I've seen them on HBO, their really really brave. Not all of them seem that legit though. The New York Initiative is pretty legit but I mean this guy doesn't seem very legit









I saw him in the documentary, he was fat and couldn't even fight. He's brave to go out and try to fight crime all, but I can't help but feel he's not all there mentally. That being said I think the New York Initiative is really cool and I fully support them.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I saw them from HBO too. Yeah, he was kind of a joke and pretty socially awkward.  Same with the older dude who was an alcoholic.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow. That's pretty ****ing awesome! I gotta check this out!


----------

